# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Bands, wristbands >  mForce, wristband with mesh-like network and biometric feedback to control multiple objects, Forcz Inc., San Jose, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Forcz Inc.

----------


## Airicist

I flew a drone with the Metron Force smart wristband

Published on Apr 24, 2016




> A tiny startup has prototyped a surprisingly easy way to remote control gadgets.


Article "I flew a drone with a flick of my wrist"
Tiny startup Metron Force has a surprisingly smart wristband.

April 24, 2016

----------

